# 2011 Ford F-250 Diesel Plow InstAll



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone installed a western plow on a 2011 Ford F-250 Diesel? Doing it on Sunday and was looking for tips


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

ToddM NJ;1877247 said:


> Has anyone installed a western plow on a 2011 Ford F-250 Diesel? Doing it on Sunday and was looking for tips


Just finished install on my 2013 F350. Did fleet flex truck side for a wideout


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1877713 said:


> Just finished install on my 2013 F350. Did fleet flex truck side for a wideout


How hard wAs the install? Did you have to remove bumper?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Not hard. Yeah you should take off lights, grille and bumper. There is no room with diesel so taking those off helps a lot. And it's really easy to remove it all. What kind of plow u running? St right blade, wideout, vee?


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1877792 said:


> Not hard. Yeah you should take off lights, grille and bumper. There is no room with diesel so taking those off helps a lot. And it's really easy to remove it all. What kind of plow u running? St right blade, wideout, vee?


It is a straight blade ultra mount 8 foot


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, so u have more wiring and solenoid to mount. It's really tight. Most wiring will mount behind drivers side headlight


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks so much. How is installing the mount


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine. Another set of hands to hold mount while u bolt thru frame would help, but can be done alone. Just follow directions and measure the width like they say.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks will let you know tomorrow afternoon how it goes


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick question how long it take for everything?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Took under an hour to take it all off. Headlights have four 10mm bolts. Grille has 4 or 5 10mm bots on top. Then the take a long flathead and reach inside of grille and push down on 5 tabs that release it and it pops off. Very easy, don't pry. There is a splash guard on the drivers side of grille, up by radiator. Just pry that one off. Bumper was 2 bolts on each side then 2 more bolts underneath on each side, by the back of fog lights. Then pop off the splash guards.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

What was the total time to do the job?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have done a few most times the mount takes about an hour and the wiring is 45 min. it is best to have a 2nd set of hands and some patients because the directions are not all that great


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree, should take a few hours but if it's your first time and you are by yourself, expect half a day.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok good. Was thinking five hours for the job. I will have a second set of hands and reading the directions over again tonight. Any other hints you can give.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Getting thru firewall is fun with a diesel. Go behind brake booster on drivers side. Gomet with large wire bundle through it. Next to it is a nipple attached to the grommet. Cut the head off and there's your access. Also, use battery on passenger side for power. Has lugs already on it to hook up to. Drivers side one does not


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Did you put ur module behind drivers or passenger side headlight


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Drivers side


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

This mount is interesting. Directions suck. Does the cross bar get four bolts or two? Also where is the exact measurement get taken?


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Where you guys put the motor relay kit?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

4 bolts but don't tighten up mounts to truck until that's on. Directions show how to measure


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Motor relay? You mean the solenoid? I don't have one, mine is wired for wideout/mvp. My solenoid is on the plow side.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1878392 said:


> Motor relay? You mean the solenoid? I don't have one, mine is wired for wideout/mvp. My solenoid is on the plow side.


Sorry yeah solenoid. Trying figure out where to mount.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

ToddM NJ;1878370 said:


> Where you guys put the motor relay kit?


Remove front driver side wheel well cover and you will find room to mount relay and electronics.

It is amazing that a big truck has to get a tight install with these small items


----------



## schwartzmillerlandscaping (Nov 24, 2018)

anyone have diagram on how to mount to a 2014 f250 uni-mount


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

schwartzmillerlandscaping said:


> anyone have diagram on how to mount to a 2014 f250 uni-mount


You would need a ultra mount frame and a conversion kit.


----------

